# Der peinliche Elfmeter! (1xVid)



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2018)

​


----------



## BlueLynne (28 Juli 2018)

lässig :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2018)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> lässig :thumbup:



Nur Panenka war noch lässiger


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2018)

coooooooool


----------

